# removal of chest awall foreign body coding



## lindafay1123 (Mar 15, 2017)

I am thinking this is 10120 any suggestions?

Procedures
Removal of chest wall foreign body

Pre-operative Diagnosis: Retained left chest wall cuff
Post-operative Diagnosis: Retained left chest wall cuff
Indications: Retained foreign body
Anesthesia: 6 mL of Lidocaine 1% with epinephrine 
Procedure Details 
The risks, benefits, indications, potential complications, and alternatives were explained to the patient and informed consent obtained.
The palpable lesion and surrounding skin was prepped with alcohol and betadine and draped in the usual sterile fashion. A scalpel was used to make a 2 cm incision over the mass. Staying close to the fibrous cuff, it was excised sharply. Hemostasis was achieved prior to closure. The wound was closed with 4-0 nylon and dressed with neosporin gauze and tape. The specimen was not sent for pathologic examination. The patient tolerated the procedure well.
EBL: minimal
Findings: Retained cuff
Condition: Stable
Complications: None


----------



## hbair99 (Mar 22, 2017)

I agree 10120 is correct. Incision was made to remove foreign body and simple closure was done.


----------

